# Gentoo installieren per Rescue System

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wollte Fragen man das Gentoo per SSH2 ohne Installations CD installieren kann?

Gruss Dave

----------

## Finswimmer

Klar. Du musst halt auf dem Zielrechner volle Rechte haben, um evtl Festplatten zu partitionieren, etc. und chroot machen zu können.

Tobi

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ja ich habe einen Rootserver bei einem Hoster.

Wie muss ich vorgehen?

Hat es irgendwo eine Doku wo mich ein bisschen unterstüzt?

Besten Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm einfach das normale Handbuch, und lass den ganzen Kram mit CD downloaden und brennen weg.

Du hast ja schon eine "LiveCD" Umgebung. 

Starte mit dem Download der passenden Stage3 Version. Der Rest *sollte* identisch sein.

Tobi

----------

## BlackSun1102

Ich habe vor kurzem dieses HowTo gefunden.

Aber wie Finswimmer schon sagte, ist es eigentlich das gleiche.

Fragt sich nur, ob die Hoster sowas gerne sehen  :Wink: 

Gruß Chris

----------

## xces

 *BlackSun1102 wrote:*   

> Fragt sich nur, ob die Hoster sowas gerne sehen 

 

Ähm, es ist ein Root-Server. Man bezahlt dafür, dass man damit machen kann, was man will. Wieso sollte ein Provider etwas dagegen haben?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Der Provider hat mir nur gesagt es sei nicht kompatible mit ihrem System. Kann sein das man nachher das Webinterface nicht mehr 100 % benüzten kann.

Aber ich pfeife sowiso auf das Webinterface ( Sehr schwach!! ).

Es ist schon so der Hoster schreibt man kann alles machen was man will. Steht auch so im Vertrag!!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## schachti

 *Hotstuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Provider hat mir nur gesagt es sei nicht kompatible mit ihrem System. Kann sein das man nachher das Webinterface nicht mehr 100 % benüzten kann.
> 
> 

 

Auf die Art will er sich nur absichern, dass er dann keinen Support leisten muss. Finde ich durchaus verständlich, aber wenn Du sowieso auf diese Funktionalität verzichten kannst, spricht das ja nicht gegen gentoo.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Der Hoster hat mir gerade geschrieben ich bekomme eine Remote Console.

Was ist das?

Mit freundlichen Grüsse

Dave

----------

## xces

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_console

----------

## dertobi123

Nebenbei gibts zu dem Thema schon "den ein oder anderen" Thread - je nach Hoster auch mehr als das ... mag wer suchen?  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nebenbei gibts zu dem Thema schon "den ein oder anderen" Thread - je nach Hoster auch mehr als das ... mag wer suchen? 

 

man muß mir grad langweilig sein  :Wink: 

Strato: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

Hetzner: 1

1und1: 1

----------

